# glutorange??



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

is this glutorange? or solar orange? http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=17790
this website shows a glutorange/solar I'm having a hard time finding the paint code for the Audi in that first link 
http://auditouchuppaint.com/2011-audi-tt-touch-up-paint.html


----------

